

iOS 8 Widgets Gallery - arank
https://tapfame.com/ios8/

======
rsdce
I like your before after comparisons Tapfame. Looking forward to seeing that
sooner next time :)

------
sikakkar
Great reference point for widgets - thanks for putting this together!

~~~
satjot
cool, what app do you work on?

------
drl42
Nice - Still can't beat Google Now though

------
agsharath
i have an android phone and widgets on ios 8 definitely looks cool

